# Your ideal holiday place



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Depends what time of year. If someone were handing out tickets, in the winter I would go to Mexico or Brasil.. in the summer to Europe. When the weather is fine I would go to Greece to sit on a beach!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hong Kong or Tokyo


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Friends of mine saved for years to do the big trip, but there was always some reason why it wasn't the right time..family issues?? business etc....so in the end they thought hey???....I've lived in suburban Melbourne, Australia for 40 years and haven't been into the city since 1973 ??? so they booked into a Five Star Hotel for two weeks....bought tickets for all the shows..dined at great restaurants and did shopping and the beach ( it was during summer ) If the business had a problem he was 20 minutes away..it didn't.and they left the kids home...17 and 20...and they behaved themselves.( bet they enjoyed themselves as well)...so maybe all you dreamers could just play tourist right at home..you could be pleasantly surprised??? PS..Lets face it..there are so many fantastic destinations in the world...to someone, somewhere, where you live could be one of them ! PS. I guess it could have been different if my friend worked in the city everyday ???


----------



## Tony Sebo (Jun 28, 2004)

Liverpool, such a unique and exotic city!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

redbaron_012 said:


> I've lived in suburban Melbourne, Australia for 40 years and haven't been into the city since 1973


:lol: That's crazy, how can you not visit the main area of the city you live in for over three decades????

You're right though that a 'holiday at home' can be fun, I usually try to set aside a few days every now and again to see local attractions, go camping and hiking just a few miles down the road etc.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

eklips said:


> I just saw an add about tourism in some greek island, which made me think of this thread.
> 
> So if you people were offered a free ticket to anywhere you wanted in the world and *1-2 free weeks*, where would it be?


Because of that I'd choose Tokyo. 
There are other places I would really like to visit but since Tokyo is an expensive city, I'd chose it


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Tanzania from june till november!

First week in Katavi NP to see hippo, buffalo and lion and in Mahale NP to see chimps and snorkel. Than 4 or 5 days to Ngorongoro and Serengeti and finally a couple of days on the beaches of eastern Zanzibar!

Rest of the year: South Africa. Why??? Do you have a couple of hours?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

mexico, china, south korea, israel, syria

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

uh huh


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Some of the things I'd like to do (and haven't):


walk the Overland track (Tasmania Australia)
walk the Kepler Track (South Island, New Zealand)
walk around Annapurna (Nepal): & also see Everest
check out China ... including the Forbidden City 
cross the Grand Canyon
inspect Iceland
travel the inland passage from Seattle/Vancouver to Alaska
cross Siberia by rail
see the great cities of the world: Paris, London, Moscow, Athens, Rome ...

& New York (but I'm too outspoken, and they don't like that there)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Kenya and Tanzania, do some Safari and climb up the Kilimandscharo. Afterwards relax at some Momabasa beach resort.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

definitely Greek Islands - there's no better place in the world


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Island of Bali
cos i am flying off there tomorrow...!


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

all over the world! i dont care as long as ive never been, i get excited leaving London and seeing the UK, some times me and some friends buy a random train ticket and go some place in England. we just go out clubbing (drinking) where ever we go, spend the night some place and wait for the first train home in the morning 


its so exciting


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SPAIN,GREECE,OR ITALY.


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Northern Vietnam for beautiful scenery and culture

Vanuatu for diving, beaches and relaxation

South Korea and Japan for culture, architecture and city life


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

mexico, south africa or canada


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I want to visit Africa, especially Nigeria and Kenya :banana:


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

Greece, and Bora Bora Island


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

City Breaks - Tokyo, Athens, Tehran, Seoul, Singapore

Relaxation - Fiji, Caribbean, Greek Islands, Antalya, Goa


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

ahh.. Bali is enough


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

for beautiful architecture EUROPE:banana: 

for paradise would be BALI :banana:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ramses said:


> @northern italia, Xelebes and giorgos:
> So if i understand correctly. If you have the possibility to go everywhere for free. Even then you just stick into their own region. That's a waste of money.


I live entirely in Australia right now. 
Have not been to Greece for a few years actually.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Right now there's only one place on my mind.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Paris, London or Agra - near the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Angry Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

probably california


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Coral Bay, Western Australia, with a pizza watching the sunset


----------

